# What should I eat?



## Jan14 (Feb 17, 2022)

I do have health issues but I am stable at the moment.  Any suggestions on what to eat when nothing sounds good?   I live alone, so cooking for one.  Also take out ideas welcome too.  In the US.  No dietary restrictions.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Feb 17, 2022)

Peanut butter toast! It's my go-to when nothing sounds appealing. I keep raisin bread in the freezer so it's usually peanut butter on raisin bread. Now that I think about it, that's what's for my supper tonight since I hinted to @Trila about bopping on over there to help her and  Guy consume the casserole she has in the oven.

Oh. Wait. A scrambled egg sandwich sounds about right, too. Drat. Now I have to make a decision...


----------



## Trila (Feb 17, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Peanut butter toast! It's my go-to when nothing sounds appealing. I keep raisin bread in the freezer so it's usually peanut butter on raisin bread. Now that I think about it, that's what's for my supper tonight since I hinted to @Trila about bopping on over there to help her and  Guy consume the casserole she has in the oven.
> 
> Oh. Wait. A scrambled egg sandwich sounds about right, too. Drat. Now I have to make a decision...


Both!!


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 17, 2022)

I lived alone for what feels like forever. One of my favorite easy meals - I'd fry or poach an egg, put a chuck of cheese on it, put the lid on the pan and take it off the heat. While the cheese melted I toasted and buttered an English muffin, then put the egg and cheese on it and ate it like a sandwich.

Another one I liked was chili on cornbread. A can of chili, a Jiffy cornbread mix, a decent meal.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 17, 2022)

Have you considered meals on wheels (https://www.mealsonwheelsamerica.org/)?

I have not, but I have a friend who works for them and highly recommends their food and service.  Might be worth looking into, seems that it might fit your needs.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 17, 2022)

It might be a good idea to pick up a four-pack of meal replacement shakes for those days when you have no interest in eating.

I microwave a bag of mixed vegetables or have a bowl of cereal with almond milk on those nights when I don't feel like cooking.

Also, check out some of the frozen microwavable breakfast sandwiches. 

Good luck!


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 17, 2022)

Is this a new thing, that nothing sounds good?


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 17, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Have you considered meals on wheels (https://www.mealsonwheelsamerica.org/)?
> 
> I have not, but I have a friend who works for them and highly recommends their food and service.  Might be worth looking into, seems that it might fit your needs.


Back when I was single I gave a meal delivery service called Freshly. They send you a huge box of prepared meals every week. You choose the meals you want from their menu and they're prepared by the nearest restaurant Freshly contracts with.

The food was just Okay, but basically the same packaged meals at the same price as ones I can get at my grocery store's deli, and the delivery didn't get here until 9pm the day _after_ it was supposed to get here. So I cancelled after the first week. There are other meal delivery services like Freshly, about a dozen last time I checked.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 17, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Is this a new thing, that nothing sounds good?


Good question, Annie. I've experienced this myself for several months now. Last week I saw that I've lost almost 20 pounds. I'm just not hungry, not feeling hunger, and food just isn't appealing. Not even my favorites. I've talked to my doctor about it but she hasn't found a reason for it, and since I'm still within a normal weight range for my height and frame, she's not real concerned about it. But I am.


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 17, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Goos question, Annie. I've experienced this myself for several months now. Last week I saw that I've lost almost 20 pounds. I'm just not hungry, not feeling hunger, and food just isn't appealing. Not even my favorites. I've talked to my doctor about it but she hasn't found a reason for it, and since I'm still within a normal weight range for my height and frame, she's not real concerned about it. But I am.



You should be concerned if the change isn't due to loss of taste and/or smell post Covid or a medication side effect.

My first thought is depression since food isn't appealing. People who lose at the onset of diabetes usually are eating more than usual.   Cancer weight loss usually occurs with normal intake...but not always.  

See her again if this keeps up and use the phrase "unexplained significant change."


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 17, 2022)

Order a pizza from delivery--I never regret pizza from a good pizza place!


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 17, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Is this a new thing, that nothing sounds good?


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 17, 2022)

Over last year


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 17, 2022)

See post #10 above.


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 17, 2022)

There is medical reason for loss of appetite.  Just looking for easy ideas for a meal.  From others that have experienced this. I’ve talked to dietician already.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 17, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> You should be concerned if the change isn't due to loss of taste and/or smell post Covid or a medication side effect.
> 
> My first thought is depression since food isn't appealing. People who lose at the onset of diabetes usually are eating more than usual.   Cancer weight loss usually occurs with normal intake...but not always.
> 
> See her again if this keeps up and use the phrase "unexplained significant change."


This loss of appetite started about a month after I got my second covid vaccine. But I can smell and tatse my food just fine, or at least, I haven't noticed a change there. I suspected the vaccine but I haven't found any mechanism (of the vaccine) that would account for it. So then I suspected it had something to do with my age, and I have seen some evidence of that but not a lot.

If Michelle didn't encourage me to eat, I'm pretty sure I'd have lost more than 18 pounds over the past year. And I will tell my PCP that I'm concerned about it, within normal range or not.


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 17, 2022)

Good luck. It’s not fun to lose appetite.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 17, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> Good luck. It’s not fun to lose appetite.


Just remembered another meal that's easy and nutritious; rice and beans and maybe some ground beef, spices of course, rolled up in a toasted flour tortilla. I'd toast the tortilla over an open flame on my stove and flip it over a few times, then spoon on the rice and beans, add grated cheese and lettuce and wrap it up like a burrito.


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 17, 2022)

Thank you.  I’ve eaten a lot of chicken and rice.  I should do beans.  I need protein. See it helps to ask.


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 17, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Just remembered another meal that's easy and nutritious; rice and beans and maybe some ground beef, spices of course, rolled up in a toasted flour tortilla. I'd toast the tortilla over an open flame on my stove and flip it over a few times, then spoon on the rice and beans, add grated cheese and lettuce and wrap it up like a burrito.


I was heavier before never thought I’d have this problem.


----------



## win231 (Feb 17, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Is this a new thing, that nothing sounds good?


I don't think so.  I often decide what to eat for dinner, then, after a couple of bites, I say, _"Yuk, I don't want this."_
Then I'll make coffee & have a few crackers while I think about it for the next several hours.
I usually end up just having a couple of apples.


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 17, 2022)

win231 said:


> I don't think so.  I often decide what to eat for dinner, then, after a couple of bites, I say, _"Yuk, I don't want this."_
> Then I'll make coffee & have a few crackers while I think about it for the next several hours.
> I usually end up just having a couple of apples.


Terrible isn’t it?   I’ve heard it comes with aging as well.  I try to maintain my protein.   So I put peanut butter on my apples and cheese with crackers.  Ugh.


----------



## win231 (Feb 17, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> Terrible isn’t it?   I’ve heard it comes with aging as well.  I try to maintain my protein.   So I put peanut butter on my apples and cheese with crackers.  Ugh.


Tonight was like that.  I picked up a salad from Trader Joe's & added avocado to it.  After one bite, I decided I didn't want it.
I ended up just having coffee with a slice of toast from yesterday.  It was hard as a brick, so I dipped it into the coffee so I could chew it.
I think they serve better food in prison.   Really ghetto, eh?     
I keep frozen bananas in the freezer.  I'm having one now.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 17, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> I was heavier before never thought I’d have this problem.


I'm average height for males, 6ft, and at about 180 pounds I was on the upper end of the average weight for 6ft. But I weighed around 180 for over 20 years, never losing or gaining more than 5 pounds. Now I'm down to 160 pounds, which is normal, but I'm not comfortable with the loss and I'm very concerned that it's happening because I'm not hungry and don't want to eat.


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 17, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I'm average height for males, 6ft, and at about 180 pounds I was on the upper end of the average weight for 6ft. But I weighed around 180 for over 20 years, never losing or gaining more than 5 pounds. Now I'm down to 160 pounds, which is normal, but I'm not comfortable with the loss and I'm very concerned that it's happening because I'm not hungry and don't want to eat.


It’s hard when others start noticing and saying “have you lost more weight”.  I’m actually at a healthy weight now.  You can’t be too heavy or too thin I guess.  I’m sure your doc can help you on this.  I’m actually on dialysis and on transplant list.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 17, 2022)

I often don't have an appetite but once I make myself eat I enjoy the food.  I have a medical condition that causes it, too.  I bought all this food yesterday and now don't feel like eating. 

I had one meal so far today.  That's better than nothing.


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 17, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> I’m actually on dialysis...



Do you do three sessions a week?


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 17, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Do you do three sessions a week?


Just 2 right now


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 17, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I often don't have an appetite but once I make myself eat I enjoy the food.  I have a medical condition that causes it, too.  I bought all this food yesterday and now don't feel like eating.
> 
> I had one meal so far today.  That's better than nothing.


Awe.  I have to maintain protein.  Dialysis depletes mine.  They always check it and of course all my nutrition.


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 17, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> Just 2 right now



Wow.  Your original transplant must still be doing some work if you're only doing two a week and have no dietary restrictions.  Even with three, there are strict limits on potassium and phosphorus.


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 17, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Wow.  Your original transplant must still be doing some work if you're only doing two a week and have no dietary restrictions.  Even with three, there are strict limits on potassium and phosphorus.


Yes still on Imm suppression and it’s working a little.  I think no dietary restrictions because I don’t it much in general of anything


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 17, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I often don't have an appetite but once I make myself eat I enjoy the food.  I have a medical condition that causes it, too.  I bought all this food yesterday and now don't feel like eating.
> 
> I had one meal so far today.  That's better than nothing.


"bought all this food yesterday and now don't feel like eating."

Man, I hate when that happens. I usually have only one meal a day, too, but if Michelle finds out she'll get on me to eat at least once more.


----------



## win231 (Feb 17, 2022)

"Generation Landslide" - song by Alice Cooper, 1973

_"Please clean your plate, kids; the lord above can see ya.
Don't you know people......are starvin' in Korea."_


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 17, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> Awe.  I have to maintain protein.  Dialysis depletes mine.  They always check it and of course all my nutrition.


yes, protein is important.  Sometimes I have high protein drinks and a salad when I don't feel like having a full meal.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 17, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> "bought all this food yesterday and now don't feel like eating."
> 
> Man, I hate when that happens. I usually have only one meal a day, too, but if Michelle finds out she'll get on me to eat at least once more.


I put some food in the freezer a little while ago.  I try to have more than one meal daily.  If I have 3 meals I usually feel stuffed.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 17, 2022)

My mother drank Ensure when she didn't have an appetite.  She particularly loved Butter Pecan.  It kept her going until 89 y/o.  I now drink it to supplement my diet.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 17, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I'm average height for males, 6ft, and at about 180 pounds I was on the upper end of the average weight for 6ft. But I weighed around 180 for over 20 years, never losing or gaining more than 5 pounds. Now I'm down to 160 pounds, which is normal, but I'm not comfortable with the loss and I'm very concerned that it's happening because I'm not hungry and don't want to eat.


This could also be attributed to muscle loss.  Muscle weighs more than fat.  Do you do strength training?  I'm sorry if I'm being presumptuous and you have a physical ailment that prohibits this.  I feel like I know so much about you, but I don't remember this.

We eat salads every day with diced chicken for protein but I find that after I do strength training at the gym I'm hungry again for something more substantial.  It keeps my weight consistent.


----------



## Jules (Feb 17, 2022)

@Jan14, maybe reading a recipe site or book will give you some inspiration.   Make a list for a week of the meals that might work for you and pick up the ingredients.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 17, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> This could also be attributed to muscle loss.  Muscle weighs more than fat.  Do you do strength training?  I'm sorry if I'm being presumptuous and you have a physical ailment that prohibits this.  I feel like I know so much about you, but I don't remember this.
> 
> We eat salads every day with diced chicken for protein but I find that after I do strength training at the gym I'm hungry again for something more substantial.  It keeps my weight consistent.


I have a daily exercise routine but it's primarily for back pain and weakness, including traction and working what people generally refer to as lateral muscles - latissimus, levatores, oblique, etc. I do all of them while hanging by my knees from a chin bar. So, yes, it's strengthening but focused on those specific muscles. Except I also do several chin-ups while I'm at it.

I do those exercises for about an hour and 1/2 in the morning, take a walk in the afternoon and again in the late evening. I am seeing muscle loss, mainly in my arms and legs, but that started well before this loss of appetite. I've had to be in a wheelchair a couple times. Once for over a year and then much later I had to use one for several months. Muscle loss didn't start until a few years ago (or, I didn't _notice_ it til then) but I still attributed it to having to be in the wheelchair. I certainly could be wrong about that.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 17, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I have a daily exercise routine but it's primarily for back pain and weakness, including traction and working what people generally refer to as lateral muscles - latissimus, levatores, oblique, etc. I do all of them while hanging by my knees from a chin bar. So, yes, it's strengthening but focused on those specific muscles. Except I also do several chin-ups while I'm at it.
> 
> I do those exercises for about an hour and 1/2 in the morning, take a walk in the afternoon and again in the late evening. I am seeing muscle loss, mainly in my arms and legs, but that started well before this loss of appetite. I've had to be in a wheelchair a couple times. Once for over a year and then much later I had to use one for several months. Muscle loss didn't start until a few years ago (or, I didn't _notice_ it til then) but I still attributed it to having to be in the wheelchair. I certainly could be wrong about that.



Thank you for sharing your physical regimen.  I would be hard-pressed to hang by my knees, so more power to you!  Sounds like you are doing everything right.  I admire you for everything you are doing to stay healthy.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 17, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I have a daily exercise routine but it's primarily for back pain and weakness, including traction and working what people generally refer to as lateral muscles - latissimus, levatores, oblique, etc. I do all of them while hanging by my knees from a chin bar. So, yes, it's strengthening but focused on those specific muscles. Except I also do several chin-ups while I'm at it.
> 
> I do those exercises for about an hour and 1/2 in the morning, take a walk in the afternoon and again in the late evening. I am seeing muscle loss, mainly in my arms and legs, but that started well before this loss of appetite. I've had to be in a wheelchair a couple times. Once for over a year and then much later I had to use one for several months. Muscle loss didn't start until a few years ago (or, I didn't _notice_ it til then) but I still attributed it to having to be in the wheelchair. I certainly could be wrong about that.


I believe protein is supposed to help muscle loss.  I've been drinking protein drinks of 25 to 30 grams of protein at times when I don't feel like eating much.  I sometimes get the premade and just lately got the powdered.  I usually get them on Amazon and get the ones that cost less.  I really like Ensure but they haven't been lower in cost lately.


----------



## win231 (Feb 18, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Thank you for sharing your physical regimen.  I would be hard-pressed to hang by my knees, so more power to you!  Sounds like you are doing everything right.  I admire you for everything you are doing to stay healthy.


You may be impressed that Murrmurr can hang by his knees, but you wouldn't believe what I can hang by.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 18, 2022)

Hmm, something like a bat I imagine?


----------



## Flarbalard (Feb 18, 2022)

win231 said:


> "Generation Landslide" - song by Alice Cooper, 1973
> 
> _"Please clean your plate, kids; the lord above can see ya.
> Don't you know people......are starvin' in Korea."_


"Finish your beer...Children in China are sober"  on Sgt Havers' t-shirt from an Inspector Lynley novel.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 18, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Thank you for sharing your physical regimen.  I would be hard-pressed to hang by my knees, so more power to you!  Sounds like you are doing everything right.  I admire you for everything you are doing to stay healthy.


I made a thick, cushy detachable pad for my chin bar and I set the bar (in a doorway) at a height where my head is just inches above the floor, and I literally do a sort of back-roll to get onto it. No acrobatics other than that. I raise it up and remove the padding to do my chin-ups, and I can only do a handful. Like, I shoot for 10, but don't always get there. I played a LOT of baseball clear up til I was 36...or 38? Up until I fell off a ridge and busted up my back. I usually played short-stop, a position that requires a lot of physicality, and I also maintained a high batting average, which requires a lot of running, plus I grew up on a farm, which requires a lot of work. So I think all that helps now, you know?

My dad could do push-ups on his fingertips til he was 79! His doctor found a malignant tumor in his kidney that year, and dad had a stroke shortly after surgery. It left him partially paralyzed. But anyway, I think of my dad every time I set up my chin bar. He was my inspiration to come back aggressively from that fall I took, and to stay as fit as I can.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 18, 2022)

@Jan14 , with your medical situation your best bet is to ask your Specialist for advice on meals or for a referral to a nutritionist who is expert with your medical needs.

Hope you get inspired!


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 18, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I believe protein is supposed to help muscle loss.  I've been drinking protein drinks of 25 to 30 grams of protein at times when I don't feel like eating much.  I sometimes get the premade and just lately got the powdered.  I usually get them on Amazon and get the ones that cost less.  I really like Ensure but they haven't been lower in cost lately.


My DIL loves her protein drinks. She's into body-building - she's 6ft.1" and looks like an Amazon. I prefer food protein but under the circumstances, I'll look into the drinks.


----------



## IrisSenior (Feb 18, 2022)

Toast and butter - eat just a spoonful of peanut butter.
Hunk of your favourite cheese and some crackers (like wheat thins or triscuit).
Plain yogurt with your own fruit added, i.e, use frozen berries as they will keep in the freezer
Plain cottage cheese and fruit (I like canned peaches).
Canned brown beans and a roll or bread.
Can of your favourite soup.
Bowl of cereal (one that has at least 3 grams of fibre per serving).
Canned tuna or salmon mixed with mayo and made into a sandwich or have with carrot sticks.


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 18, 2022)

IrisSenior said:


> Toast and butter - eat just a spoonful of peanut butter.
> Hunk of your favourite cheese and some crackers (like wheat thins or triscuit).
> Plain yogurt with your own fruit added, i.e, use frozen berries as they will keep in the freezer
> Plain cottage cheese and fruit (I like canned peaches).
> ...


Thanks for suggestions.  It’s very helpful!


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 18, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> Thanks for suggestions.  It’s very helpful!


I find it interesting to know what others are eating.  I also look for ideas for my mom who is 89 yrs old.  She too is looking for ideas to add to her repertoire.


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 18, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> @Jan14 , with your medical situation your best bet is to ask your Specialist for advice on meals or for a referral to a nutritionist who is expert with your medical needs.
> 
> Hope you get inspired!


I am under care of dietician.   Just looking for ideas.   It helps.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 18, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> I am under care of dietician.   Just looking for ideas.   It helps.


Good for you! I wish I had some ideas for you.... 
Hope the Forum gives you tasty ideas.


----------



## IrisSenior (Feb 18, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> I find it interesting to know what others are eating.  I also look for ideas for my mom who is 89 yrs old.  She too is looking for ideas to add to her repertoire.


Well, gee, I guess I can think of some more:
For when I get really lazy: a big pot of pasta (whichever one you like) and I use this over the next few days with added tomato and cooked veg like onions and peppers and if I get sick of it, I pop into the freezer for another day. 
I make a batch of say spaghetti with a favourite sauce (like canned pasta sauce) and I eat this over the next few days.
Same goes for stew, rice, noodles, etc.
I keep small containers of grab stuff, single yogurt, pudding and fruit cups.
Tortilla chips and container of hummus, banana and peanut butter, fresh fruit, celery with cream cheese.
Ok, enough...I am getting hungry now and need to start supper.


----------



## Della (Feb 18, 2022)

I have a peanut butter sandwich on whole wheat and an apple for lunch most days, but our dinners are usually pretty substantial with a meat/chicken or fish, rice or potatoes, vegetables. My vegan son just has a veggie burger instead of the meat.

  "Not hungry" are words I don't think I've ever heard in this house. On the rare occasions when I'm fixing dinner for just myself and not the two men I usually make a huge salad and top it with a can of salmon and lashings of Ranch dressing.  I do that when the men are having pizza.  I'm the one person in the world who doesn't like it. 

Soup and a grilled cheese sandwich is good, too.

I think Murrmurr's homemade egg McMuffin sounds great.  We may have that tonight.  I had to go to Walmart for something and lately that place just exhausts me.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 18, 2022)

Della said:


> I do that when the men are having pizza. I'm the one person in the world who doesn't like it.


LOL!


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 18, 2022)

Della said:


> I have a peanut butter sandwich on whole wheat and an apple for lunch most days, but our dinners are usually pretty substantial with a meat/chicken or fish, rice or potatoes, vegetables. My vegan son just has a veggie burger instead of the meat.
> 
> "Not hungry" are words I don't think I've ever heard in this house. On the rare occasions when I'm fixing dinner for just myself and not the two men I usually make a huge salad and top it with a can of salmon and lashings of Ranch dressing.  I do that when the men are having pizza.  I'm the one person in the world who doesn't like it.
> 
> ...


I can’t stand the super stores anymore.  I’m glad others are getting ideas.  Thank you


----------

